# 16Zoll Federgabel???



## brockenhammer (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Federgabel mit Cantisockeln für nen 16 zoll Laufrad.
Gibt es sowas irgendwo in ordentlicher Qualität und mit vernünftigem Ansprechverhalten und nicht übertriebenem Gewicht?
Besten Dank vorab!
Grüße


----------



## pedalentreter22 (6. Januar 2010)

http://www.profirad.de/images/Cube_KID_160_Girl.jpg?osCsid=8f3030edf110026ac00b4c030d2898b9
hast du so eins??
hab noch nie so ein 16" gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerpifke (6. Januar 2010)

Ich hab noch nie gehört, dass es für 16Zoll Bikes eine Federgabel gibt. Die Nachfrage dürfte dafür zu gering sein und auch technisch dürfte es da ein paar Probleme geben, da das Bike mit Federgabel vorne zu hoch bauen dürfte.

Mfg Bikerpifke


----------



## oldman (14. Januar 2010)

gibt es


----------



## Ede4711 (15. Januar 2010)

..... ob es soetwas gibt weiss ich nicht, frage mich aber was ein 20 kg Menschlein mit einer Federgabel anfangen soll?


----------



## czippi (15. Januar 2010)

Oder ist das ein vorgezogener Aprilscherz?

Mal im Ernst: was soll so ein kleiner Mensch mit ner Federgabel?

Wenn Federungskomfort her muß, dann würde ich eine ordentlich *breite *Gabel nehmen und richtig fette Reifen einbauen die dann mit entsprechend wenig Luft fahrbar sind. 
Der enorme Vorteil beim Verzicht auf die Federgabel ist das eingesparte Gewicht. Und der überwiegt ABSOLUT!

Ich glaube mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine dazustehen

Grüße, Micha


----------



## brockenhammer (24. Februar 2010)

Moin,
ich finde das auch kompletten Quatsch mit ner Federgabel an nem Kinderrad, aber der Kunde möchte es nunmal so.
Kann man nix machen.
Grüße


----------



## Kettenhund (9. April 2010)

Es gibt einen australischen Bike-Großhändler, der 16- Zoll Federgabeln für Falträder anbietet.


----------



## andy2 (10. April 2010)

doch den kunden nach hause schicken


----------

